# Home Made Casting Platform/Seat...My first attempt



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Home Made Casting Platform/Seat...My first att*

I think you did a nice job!I would consider doing something with edges to avoid human blood on boat.GOOD JOB


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Home Made Casting Platform/Seat...My first att*

nice, but I have to agree with the above... watch you legs... that looks like a bloody accident just waiting to happen... Can you put something on the edge to keep from doing a slice and dice on your legs?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Home Made Casting Platform/Seat...My first att*



> ....!I would consider doing something with edges to avoid human blood on boat....


I've seen you fish and don't really think that will help you.  ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## pg6922 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Home Made Casting Platform/Seat...My first att*

Shined it up a bit to make it match the poling platform more. 

That was my first thought, but the edge is not sharp at all....I would like to do something with the edge to make it look more finished, but it is rather light as it is, and that was initially my main goal.

I used a brass wire wheel to skuff the top up to give it more wet grip


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Home Made Casting Platform/Seat...My first att*

Looks good. 

Looking at the second picture I would make one suggestion. Do not use a plastic ring to connect the platform to the boat. you need something like the Kennedy Tie Down... 

http://www.kennedytiedown.com/gallery1.htm

look at the deckplate - $5.00









and eyebolt - $2.50









MUCH more secure hardware! I have a front casting platform and can tell you from experiance that in a chop that system you have will fail... be sure to use some sort of backing plate or large washers to keep the deckplate from ripping through the fiberglass.

Good Luck!

Cheers
Jan


----------



## pg6922 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Home Made Casting Platform/Seat...My first att*

This is what the rivets look like. We will see how long it lasts. I will definately look at the anchoring system...looks alot more secure. I just had these on hand from my kayak rigging and want to see how this setup works. 

Thanks again,
PG


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Home Made Casting Platform/Seat...My first att*

with the poling platform being so close why not just cast from there?


----------



## pg6922 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Home Made Casting Platform/Seat...My first att*

The main goal was to have a seat that its not in the way, when navigating to the poling platform. I wanted something that put me up higher on the water for visibility and put my arm in a more ergonomical position while underway.

The secondary benifit, is a another casting deck, but also when poling in the super skinny stuff and dragging bottom, by stepping down off the poling platform, you shift the weight forward increasing you draft.

I spend 90% of my time on the poling platform and maybe a total of 10-15 minutes round trip actually motoring to where I want to go. 

PG


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I can't see the front of the boat but wouldn't it be better on the front deck 
I agree it looks to close to the PP platform


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I can't see the front of the boat but wouldn't it be better on the front deck
> I agree it looks to close to the PP platform


Ten years ago...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Darn they should delete after 5 years


----------

